# honda hs622 throttle/ spring linkage



## 68gtx (Nov 29, 2018)

hello, 

i pulled my carb off to clean junk out of the carb and 2 weeks later i am on reassembly and can't quite remember how the springs and linkage went on the carb and throttle bracket.. and to add to it the larger spring came off the governor lever and i can't quite figure out how it goes on , can anyone help?


----------



## dadnjesse (Nov 24, 2015)

I took lots of pictures when I did mine. I know its too late now, sure someone will know.


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

dadnjesse said:


> I took lots of pictures when I did mine.


Can you post your pictures? That would probably help him...


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

is there a pdf file on the 622 anywhere.?


----------



## dadnjesse (Nov 24, 2015)

tabora said:


> Can you post your pictures? That would probably help him...


Mine was a different model, sorry


----------

